# AVY CLASS - Wed 10/28 - Colorado College



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Friends of Berthoud Pass, in association with the Colorado College Outdoor Recreation Committee, is proud to continue our low cost, high quality avalanche awareness courses for the 2009-‘10 season. 

On October 28, 2009 in Gaylord Hall, on the main floor of the Worner Campus Center at 902 N Cascade Ave in Colorado Springs, Bob Tomsky, aka 'Bobski', the former Berthoud Pass Ski Patrol Avalanche Training Director, will provide backcountry travelers with an overview of avalanche awareness, avoidance, rescue and forecasting methods and skills. 

Topics such as route selection, hazard minimization, best practices, preparedness and terrain analysis will be covered in a 2 1/2 hour classroom presentation. Full-day on-snow sessions at Berthoud Pass will be conducted in January 2010. 

The course is open to the public with a $5 minimum donation. 

The class runs from 7:00pm until approximately 9:30pm. 

Contact Friends of Berthoud Pass at [email protected] or ORC at [email protected] with any questions.


----------

